# Non-stick finish



## Don Nguyen (Apr 18, 2012)

What kind of finishes are you guys using (or have knives with) that reduce sticking? Assuming all other conditions are constant, let us just consider the idea of an ideal surface.

It would seem like a satin (400-600 grit) works pretty well? If I have a knife polished higher than that, or highly burnished, it feels glassy and almost sticky; I'm not talking a scratchless finish, just one you can see reflections fairly clearly with.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 18, 2012)

The grind and thickness of a knife is the most important feature that affects sticking.

You are right about a satin finish.

The biggest factor is the food itself, followed by technique, then grind, then finish.


----------

